# Newest Canvas Print



## JasonF (Sep 18, 2012)

Just go this one today.  I ordered it from Sam's Club and wasn't sure it was going to turn out great but thankfully it did.  It's a 24x36 and only cost me $75.  Not too bad.  I had recently gotten a beach sunrise image blown up 20x30 from Sam's in a matte finish and was not too thrilled with it but the canvas looks much better.  The next print to order will be the Blue Ridge Parkway sunrise shot I took the same morning as this one.  I want that one BIG so I'll have to order it elsewhere (Sam's biggest canvas size is the 24x36).
Do you all print your images often?  Feel free to share some pics of your prints if you got em.


----------



## Foxhunter (Sep 18, 2012)

That's beautiful! Check adoramapix.com too. They have great prices and get great reviews.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, and there are a few companies that do great work.  Canvas On Demand is another one.


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 19, 2012)

That looks great. Did it come already stretched over the frame or did you have to buy a frame yourself?


----------



## JasonF (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, it came just as you see it in the picture.  The back has a cloth cover over the opening as well so the frame is not visible whatsoever.


----------



## quinn (Sep 19, 2012)

Dide that is smokin hot !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 19, 2012)

Check out MPIX.com ... it is the open customer side Of Millers Professional Labs   I've had very good results with their Canvas on matboard, canvas on a stretcher frame and the gallery wrap where the photo is wrapped around a 1.5 inch thick stretcher frame ....

Nice work too!


----------



## JasonF (Sep 19, 2012)

I've used Mpix several times actually.  They do amazing work!!  I can't say that I've ever had an issue with them.  I went with Sam's Club for convenience purposes but they won't print bigger that 24x36 which limits them IMO.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 19, 2012)

If you ever do have an issue ... they'll make it right and quick...

I had a Millers account for many years ... the Mpix work is said to be printed on the same equipment as the higher $$ service ...

I can upload a photo and have it back in just a few days... 

Don't forget Mpix Pro which caters to the smaller Professional Photographers .... kind of a in between Millers and regular Mpix.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks good Jason.  Don't really print much.  Course lately, I don't really shoot much.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Sep 19, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> If you ever do have an issue ... they'll make it right and quick...
> 
> I had a Millers account for many years ... the Mpix work is said to be printed on the same equipment as the higher $$ service ...
> 
> ...



Yep. Mpix Pro is what I used when I had my Zenfolio account. Still not sure why I closed my site down.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 19, 2012)

That turned out really good! 

I don't order prints much! I take waaayyy to many photos & I can't keep up! When I do order them I usually go to mpix! I think you actually told me about them & ever since that's the only place I use unless I just need a quick print then I'll use Walmart or Walgreens!


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## MURFF (Sep 20, 2012)

This is one I had done by Picture it on canvas.com through a groupon deal for 40 bucks on the thick frame. It's a 20x30. Sorry about the photo quality (taken with iphone) the actual pic is very nice and sharp. 

I too have thought about trying Mpix for canvas. They do not print on canvas, an actual photo is pressed onto the canvas with a 30 ton press.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 20, 2012)

Neat shot!  It's amazing what some of the in-store photo labs are turning out now (though at times with the wrong operator, it's appalling!).

I've never thought about taking pictures of my pictures!  Though I don't print too awful many, and those that I do, I usually don't keep.


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful canvas photo Jason. Never thought of that. I may give it a try. Thanks


----------



## JasonF (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!

That canvas print looks great Murff!


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful print, have you tried any prints on metal like there doing now ?


----------



## JasonF (Sep 21, 2012)

pdsniper said:


> Beautiful print, have you tried any prints on metal like there doing now ?



No I sure havent. Do you know any companies that do that kind of printing? From what Ive seen, it looks great!


----------



## chadf (Sep 21, 2012)

Canvassmiles.com is local here In ga. Call or email them. Tell them Chad sent ya, they'll take good care of ya.

It's amazing what can be done with canvas prints. 
I could post 100's of jobs I've seen done, first hand.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 21, 2012)

Bayphoto.com they look incredible and have a 3D look to them with awesome detail also try having prints done on Metalic paper Mpix.com I have had several pictures done on that and it is stunning


----------



## JasonF (Sep 21, 2012)

Alright, thanks!
I have some prints in Mpix metalic.  They look good but I still prefer the matte paper personally.


----------

